# Radiator Fans Running Constantly



## walkabouttv (Jan 13, 2011)

G'day Guys
My 2005 2.5 X trail's fans are running constantly, even when I start the car from cold.
They never switch off.
Is this normal?
I have tried changing the Coolant Sensor and have checked the relays.
Any ideas?


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

check your a/c switch, it may be just turned on...:fluffy:


----------



## walkabouttv (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you saying that having the aircon switched on, makes the radiator fans run constantly?
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, generally. If either the A/C or Defrost is on, the fans will run continuously in almost every vehicle out there.


----------



## walkabouttv (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Guys
All makes sense now!


----------



## Oca (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks its work.


----------

